# HMDI ARC, Samsung UN46H5203, does not have on board!



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello, I do apologize, but I posted on the Home Theater forum, but this makes more sense to park it here, because it's addressing my main problem. ADMIN: Sorry, if you need to remove other thread, please do so. thank you! :blink:

HELLO FELLOW SHACKERZ...:wave:.
I have this:
Yamaha RX-V676 Receiver.
Samsung UN46 H5203AF Smart TV
7.1 Hu Sound Ventriloquist surround speakers/sub.

I have a question regarding a TOS audio cable from the wall mounted Samsung UN465203AZ Smart TV, an in-wall along with the HDMI cable, into this receiver, AV1, or AV4 Digital Optical input, to allow me to get surround 7.1, into my Smart hub WiFi apps!
...At present, all I get surround sound from the YAMAHA remote, are the following:
Hdmi -1 for BD player, 
hdmi-2, for Cable TV, 
BUT.....
WHEN I GO TO hdmi-5, to watch Wi-fi internet apps, I CANNOT GET ANY SURROUND SOUND at ALL, from the receiver, only from TV speakers! Will a TOS cable complete this task, or do I have to buy another DUMB TV, and use only a Apple TV, or RoKu, or smart box device, to get the surround?

Because my TV is wall mounted, and I do not want any exposed cabling, this 10' TOS along with my HDMI IN-WALL display OUT, to the receiver, Yamaha told me all I would need, is a 10' TOS audio cable, from TV, into the TOS OPTICAL AV-1 (TV) , or the other Optical TOS, AV-4 optical?? So to be sure, before I order a TOS Optical cable,....This will absolutely give me SURROUND SOUND in ALL 7.1 speakers, with STB/Cable, blu-ray,AND WIFI smart hub apps?

I'm not happy:blink: about buying a smart tv, if I cannot have surround for the Netflix...why would anyone be satisfied with these wimpy, 10W per channel speaker! 

I'm not happy about this, but the other work around for this, is to NOT EVER use my TV's smart hub for netflix, but instead, plug in my apple tv device in HDMI-5 in the receiver, and then, I can get the surround, ....BUT, and a BIG BUTT, is that this defeats the whole purpose of getting this so-called 'smart" tv, in the first place! I would like very much to use smart TV apps with surround sound.
Thank you for any help. Jim :sn:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So, I believe, if I read your post right your Yamaha and Samsung do not support the ARC through HDMI? Which is why you only get audio over the T.V. speakers when using smart apps, there is no signal going out to the receiver.

A TOSLINK audio cable should do what you want as long as the app in question supports 5.1
I also believe that with your Samsung you would need to get into the sound menu and enable Digital Audio Output.


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello Mark,
Thanks for your reply!


Just wanted to give you an update:

My Samsung TV does not support ARC, it only has two HDMI IN 1 (STB), and HDMI IN 2 (DVI)
So the work-around was using a digital optical TOS cable.

Soooooo, I bought a 10' TOS Optical cable from Monoprice, and that did the trick!
Now I am able to get sound from my surround system, when using the Smarthub apps on this smart TV.
The optical went from TV's DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL) to Yamaha's OPTICAL (TV) AV4. 
And yes. I went into TV's 'TOOLS", and enabled "AUDIO OUT", which had "TV SPEAKERS" on. 
Thank you!


:wave:


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Now, there is another quandary.....
As far as I know, my new Smart Samsung UN46H5302, does support the 'HDCP', or maybe I'm confused on the other term, 'HTCP', and my older (2009 LN46A750R1F does NOT, so this is what I want to do....

I need a HDMI splitter, whether or not a powered, or passive splitter, and not sure if I should BUY a COMPLIANT, or NON-Compliant splitter, to use my MAIN Livingroom with TWCable, Sony BDP-350,and Yamaha RX-V675 Surround Sound (NOT Theater in a box) and want to share the display with the older Non-smart TV, in the master bedroom, using a splitter, and connecting the input HDMI IN, from the splitter, then the outputs go to 
(1) Main Livingroom Smart TV Display, and
(2) Master bedroom older TV, with 40' HDMI 22/24GA. (what's best for a long run, and does the other HDMI connections listed here, also have to be this same GA., or does it matter? Another person told me this would be better served, using a CAT, and not HDMI.

The box type splitter, with all three, one IN, and two OUT, I would need a small HDMI cable to bridge between the splitter, and the receiver, then the other two outputs the same.

I saw non-powered HDMI splitter's at monoprice, for $6.00, (one input,two-outputs) but these are HDMI NOT COMPLIANT. Now I am so confused on what to buy. I am looking for the correct one, to use to see exactly the cable and live TV stations from Livingroom, to the master bedroom, but realize the sound may have a delay with both the TV speakers, and surround from the livingroom.


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello,
I just called a Video/Audio Store in Anaheim, and he recommended the 'CABERNET SERIES ACTIVE HIGH SPEED REDMERE 40' HDMI CABLE.' Item #9431 ($33.21 )

For the HDMI splitter, he suggested the POWERED 'MONOPRICE 2x2 MATRIX SWITCH/SPLITTER Item# 8155 ($38.73)

As long as I can share the display FROM my new smart TV, (in Livingroom) with TWCable, Live TV, Surround, and Blu-Ray, and be able to see the same, on the OTHER Master Bedroom TV, just using the TV speakers. 

Maybe I'm making too much of a BIG deal, stressing over which Splitter to get, passive, or powered, 1.3,or 1.4,and if this will work, when the newer TV has HDCP built in, and my older Samsung LN46A750R1F (2009) does not have it, will this make a huge difference? again, Thank You!

so confused. onder:

I gave Samsung another chance to redeem themselves, but she apparently confused even more, by telling me. that Samsung *does not recommend any HDMI cable more than 6 FEET!!!! * WHAT? I need 40 feet of 28AWG (or other) high speed HDMI cable, and a powered HDMI Splitter, to share the display, she told me I could not do this, without running into problems. 

Anyone with two samsung TV's, tried with success, what I am trying to do? I've talked to Yamaha, Samsung, a few local A/V Home theater people, and unless I hire them to do my job, they will not talk to me. I am just a lowly end-user, trying to make my cancerous life more enjoyable, watching all my programming from one room, to the master bedroom TV display.
Thanks!


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Why am I so confused?
Well, the powered HDMI splitters I was looking at from Monoprice, 1x2 HDMI Splitter #10242, and another one, HDMI with 3D/ 4K support #10249. Strongly recommends using 22awg, 24awg, or active cable.

The REDMERE 'ACTIVE' cable from Monoprice in a 40' length, #9431, but comes in 28awg!

So since the Redmere is an ACTIVE cable, would that be enough to have this work, using either HDMI splitter, with them stating ACTIVE? 

I am looking for a good match between a reliable, but not too expensive splitter, and the right type of 40' active HDMI cable, so I can simply watch the same content from the main living room TV, to the bedroom, using main display.

Are there any hints or protocol, on size awg, when hooking up a short 1' HDMI from receiver's HDMI (TV) to the Splitter's IN, then the two OUTS go to (1) the 40' run, and (2) connect to the HDMI main TV display.

This is why I'm conflicted between what the splitter's recommendations are, and the HDMI rules on what to use with using longer runs. :help:


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello, 
All Samsung TV's, since 2007, have HDCP Compliancy. 

I chatted with monoprice, and that techie suggested I use CATe5/6 Cable for my 40'-50' distance run, INSTEAD of HDMI. He also mentioned I should be connecting everything into Time-Warner HD box, AND NOT THE A/V RECEIVER???? I don't know what he meant by that, when all connections are connected to the a/v receiver......Blu-ray,Time-Warner HD box,and TV display.

OK, I have finished pulling my hair out, just long enough to write this revised inquiry.....
But I have a feeling, you will be doing the same thing, in reading through this post!
I'm sorry that these things come much easier to some, but I am soo scatterbrained, with a recent death of my dear Mom, I just want to get through this (to me, anyway) complicated connections.

I presently have this:
New 46" Samsung Smart TV (UN46H5203AF, DOES support HDCP.
Yamaha RX-V675 7.1 A/V Receiver. (HDMI-OUT 1(ARC), and HDMI OUT 2.
Sony BDP350 Blu-Ray player.
Time-Warner HD STB.
Everything above, is connected to my Yamaha Receiver.
____________________________
I also have my older 2009 Samsung 46"TV (LN46A750R1F, and YES, also supports HDCP!

*All I am trying to do, is to 'SHARE' the same DISPLAY, from what is in the main Living Room, to the second TV, 40' away. I thought HDMI would be the norm, but Monoprice suggests the Cat5e Ethernet.*
Now I am really LOST!
The last I looked, HDMI cable ends, do not fit into an Ethernet cable! I must have this wrong, or misunderstood him. Are the new CATe5, an HDMI looking end?

IN FACT, Samsung also just told me, that there is no physical, or logical way, that a CatE5 cable will ever work for TV, unless it's for a network, or using with computers.

A chat, with a Monoprice tech support dude, told to go to Monoprice and find HDMI powered Splitters, but both the REDMERE active high speed HDMI cables, and the splitters both have different recommended AWG ratings. I was looking at the Monoprice # 10242, and #10249. One INPUT/TWO OUTPUTS. The 40' cable #9431, but this is 28 AWG.
__________________________________________
Then someone else strongly suggested I use cat5e Cable, and can get 50' of this, for less than $8.00. Also, buy the Monoprice' HDMI Extender/1X2 splitter #8158, it costs $94.00. Also, use all 24AWG for all other runs.
(50' from splitter to second TV, using CATe5)
(10' in-wall rated 24AWG from Receiver or STB, to MAIN DISPLAY)
(1' foot length of 24AWG, from Splitter, to Receiver or STB, to MAIN DISPLAY)

Monoprice does not have 40', in CATe5 in 50', so I would have to buy 50'. 

******* HE TOLD ME TO CONNECT EVEYTHING INTO THE TIME-WARNER BOX , NOT THE RECEIVER....... REALLY? *********

On the back of my TW Samsung STB, I see these inputs: Cablecard,1394,USB, an optical/digital TOS, and one HDMI PORT. I do not see an Ethernet cable port anywhere.

If so, are there any easy illustrations to guide me, I'm serious, I can not get this straight. Pictures do help, but I had no idea, that losing a parent, will cause my brain to stop working....! 

What would be the ideal connection, to get a good signal from main TV, 40' over to the second TV, using Monoprice products, because I need to save money, this is not a HtiB, but a component system, and not a high end, both the receiver, and the surround w/speakers/sub cost $1200.

Again, any illustrations, links, suggestions, will be very appreciative! 

Thank You! And thank you for your patience! Can this be done, for less than $100.00? if not, then I will simply have no sharing at all. :-( :sad:


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Monoprice has a HDMI Extender #8158. This kit comes with two splitter-RECEIVERS, not to be confused with my Yamaha RX-V675 A/V receiver.
In order to SHARE a second TV display, I would need to do the following, correct me please, but according to Monoprice:

(1)
TIME-WARNER HD CABLE BOX > 24AWG HDMI CABLE > #8158 SPLITTER. ( 2X I' -2' FOOT EACH)

(2) 
FROM THIS MAIN larger SPLITTER, DIVIDES IN TWO, ONE shortie Cat5e, GOES TO ONE SMALL RECEIVER, one end is CAT5E, and other end, is 24AWG HDMI.....connects to MAIN TV DISPLAY CLOSE BY.

(3)
FROM THIS MAIN larger SPLITTER #8158, ALSO USES THE shortie Cat5e, GOES TO ONE SMALL RECEIVER, one end is CAT5E, and other end, is 24AWG HDMI... CONNECTS TO SECOND TV DISPLAY, 40' FEET AWAY.

The recommended 24 AWG is the #8158 HDMI Extender Splitter 1X2, is 24 AWG. 

First, Monoprice told me I needed to use the Cat5e for longer 40+ distance runs, then told me about this Extender splitter, and I would have to use Cat5e for both the short runs, between the main splitter box #8158, to either the TW HD Cable, or to the Yamaha receiver, (which application I use) but they told me to prevent degradation, it's better to use the cat5e, into TW Cable box, than to use my Yamaha receiver. 

Does it now matter that I WILL NOT BE USING the Cat5e, for the 40'-50' distance, like someone told me earlier? They said it was better fro the signal.

I am only going to use TWO 3' Cat5e cables, between main #8158, and the two smaller splitter-receivers?

So what 24 AWG HDMI cable do I need, for the long 40'- 50' from one of the small splitter/receivers, to 50' away, to second display, since I can NOT use the Cat5e cable. 

So, If this #8158 splitter requires a 24AWG size, (or Cat5e), like 24AWG, and since REDMERE ONLY comes in 28AWG, not 24AWG, DO YOU HAVE ANYTHING in a 40'-50'that is either REDMERE, or at least pliable like that? If not, can I still use this 24 AWG cable, without incident?


----------



## Sunshine_girls (Jul 25, 2015)

I get a high quality 1x2 HDMI Splitter for $30.65 http://goo.gl/hu7CSM. It works well.
when it is connected to a signal output end of a HDMI line, the HDMI signal can be amplified. Supports 3 D and 1080 p.


----------



## BozoJimmy17 (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow! I've been sick and off the puter , and see all these replies. Thanks! Now, I am looking into antennas, and will dump cable next week. but i still need internet. 

Looking to connect 2 TV's to a digital antenna. Surround sound?

I live in a mobile home in a hilly area, about 35-50 miles from Los Angeles, Ca.
I wanted to know if I could connect some type of antenna, to two separate TV's, using a coaxial splitter. The TV's are in close proximity. One in the master, the other in the living room, as the crow flies, about 16', but is hung up on the other side of this partition wall.)

*Master bedroom ~ An old Samsung TV (2008) HDMI, (not smart) and I use only with Apple TV box for streaming.

*Main Living room ~ My newer (2010) Samsung Smart TV.
Yamaha 7.1 AVR, and everything connects to this, IE: Blu-Ray player, Time Warner HD box, Wall mounted TV,

EVERYTHING CONNECTS TO MY YAMAHA AVR.

My phone/internet router is at one end of the house, and the tvs' are the opposite end, so i would need fast enough Wi-Fi, at the minimum of 50mbps, to push with the help of a netgear extender, the signal to both TV's.

Would it be possible to find a VHF, UHF, WITH FM, antenna, that would bring the FM signal to my AVR, in the living room, as well as the digital channels to both my TV's, using a coaxial splitter, or would the quality be diminished? Should i shine on the FM mode, and only stick with UHF/VHF, and buy two cheap flat antennas, to only get a few channels, and not care about sending this through my surround sound?

So rooftop or hanging on a wall. I don't want to spend money on terrible products, that will not work, and i am not that well versed in this area.

To send a signal to both tv's 50'-60' feet away, from Internet router, I will need cheap fast Internet,
So if TW is charging me $10 for phone, and $35.00 for internet, with the help of these antennas, then it will be worth it in the long run. I saw on youtube that the newer antennas do not work well with TV's older than 2006. If i can't do this, with both TV's, then I may buy a better rooftop, and connect to surround, and then buy a smaller flat type for my master bed room. Can anyone recommend any of each kind and whether you are happy or not. thank you!


----------

